# Rehomed Shetland ponies



## mymare (28 January 2016)

Hi all,  

I very sadly had to return my 2 loan shetties back to World Horse Welfare back in October due to things turning pretty bad for me.  I hung on and hung on to them desperate to find a way of keeping them but I just couldn't work things out.  My 11 year old daughter and I were, and still are absolutely heartbroken, and the day they left was unbearable. They were returned to Belwade Farm, Aberdeenshire and I think they have now been rehomed.  Understandably, the WHW have strict data protection rules and I cannot be told where the boys have gone.  I have no intention of harrassing the new loaner, or turning up unexpected.  I'd just love to know that they're ok, and if they managed to rehome them together.  After 15 years it's impossible just to let go and forget about them. 

If anyone knows who the new loaner is, or if they are on here and would like to make contact I'd be so grateful.  I just want to know they're ok.  Any news would be welcome.  Their names are Dibby and Ginger.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (7 March 2016)

I'm sorry you had to return them but they'll be ok, you know the charities monitor the ones they've rehomed.  They were lucky to go back to somewhere like that and not have to be sold.  I know WHW can't give out the new loaners details but can they give the new loaners your details?  You never know, the new loaners might be happy to talk to you.


----------



## Makemineacob (23 April 2016)

I would definitely ask WHW if they could pass on your contact details.  Hope you hear of them soon.


----------



## dollyanna (23 April 2016)

Or ask if you could write a letter to be passed on to them, maybe with some photos of their past, I know I loved seeing photos of my pony's previous life, and just add an email at the end - write it just to wish them well with the details provided but not necessarily asking for contact, it is there if they are so inclined. I would take advantage of it if I received a letter like that. Maybe leave the letter unsealed so the charity can approve it if they wish to do so.


----------

